# Tires On 28Rsds



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

We are the owners of a '07 Outback 28RSDS. We noticed after our last trip that we are having some tire issues and need to get new ones. Any suggestions on a good tire brand? We usually only travel around the Georgia/South Carolina/Florida area. Never really take it that far or through any roads that are too rough. Also, can a regular tire place put these one? Does it have to go to a camper dealer (Our local one is a disaster - every time we take it in we come home with a new problem!) Can anyone give us some advice? Thanks so much!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Most tire places have a set that fits (to sell to stranded travelers). If you are looking for a particular brand, you might have to call around a bit. I would recommend installation at a tire shop since they understand things like the importance of balancing the assembly. Also, you might want to pay a little extra and get metal valve stems in case you add a TPMS setup later. On my 28RSDS we replaced the tires on vacation so I just took what they had. My new beast takes truck tires, so I don't really have a personal opinion on trailer tire brands (which you will need).


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Most tire places have a set that fits (to sell to stranded travelers). If you are looking for a particular brand, you might have to call around a bit. I would recommend installation at a tire shop since they understand things like the importance of balancing the assembly. Also, you might want to pay a little extra and get metal valve stems in case you add a TPMS setup later. On my 28RSDS we replaced the tires on vacation so I just took what they had. My new beast takes truck tires, so I don't really have a personal opinion on trailer tire brands (which you will need).


I guess what we're looking for is what is a good brand to put on the camper? We have the luxury of not having to take whatever they have, but are totally ignorant of what is a good brand to put on a camper. We have the time to get what we want put on before we take it out again in March and want to make sure we get something that's quality. We weren't sure if we needed to worry about a regular tire place bending the frame of the camper or anything like that? Like I said - we're really don't know what we're doing here and just need some advice.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm, no tire opinions yet... Must be a slow day....

Here's a thread from last summer I found : Click


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got a 28RSS...very similar. I upgraded to 15' wheels and put maxxis load range E about a year ago. Very sturdy and very good reputation. Should be a lot of good threads on here for you to look up. ---Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I need new tires also and have been searching to find the "right" tires. I want a quality tire that can carry a little more weight since my factory tires are maxed out. I have 14" wheels which limit what's available in a more heavy duty tire. If you have a 15" wheel, that would change what options are available to you. Maxxi's get's great reviews here on the site.

I keep coming back to the "D" rated Kuhmos 857 (14") that can handle an additional 1200 pounds more weight over my existing factory set.

My thinking is that I will be less likely to have a blowout with an 8 ply D rated radial tire. Never found anyone that had any issues with the Kuhmos.

Here's a link to where you can buy them online. Most any tire store should be willing to remove the old set and replace the new tires.

Tirerack


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

You should read these threads from last Summer: Tires are a real issue with Keystone Products:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27325&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27685&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

MY .02


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm in line for a new set also. Blew out one last year because I didn't check tire pressure like I should have. The tires I got on there are weather checked and shows a lot of cracking except one that is actually a car tire. Need to get a new rim also. Like the idea of the Maxxis for 10 ply rating. My 30' 5th wheel is usually heavily loaded with crafts and supplies when we go to Bible camp, so I know it's going well over the limits of the tires. Found them at Discount Tire online for $133 (mine are already 15")so will ask around to see if I can get them for that locally or if I have to order them and them pay to have them put on. I plan on removing them one side at a time and taking them down to be changed so that I can hand torque them. Heard too many stories about tire shops banging them on with their 150 lb air torque wrench and shattering the lugs so that the tires comes flying off. Thanks for the heads up on tires.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> I'm in line for a new set also. Blew out one last year because I didn't check tire pressure like I should have. The tires I got on there are weather checked and shows a lot of cracking except one that is actually a car tire. Need to get a new rim also. Like the idea of the Maxxis for 10 ply rating. My 30' 5th wheel is usually heavily loaded with crafts and supplies when we go to Bible camp, so I know it's going well over the limits of the tires. Found them at Discount Tire online for $133 (mine are already 15")so will ask around to see if I can get them for that locally or if I have to order them and them pay to have them put on. I plan on removing them one side at a time and taking them down to be changed so that I can hand torque them. Heard too many stories about tire shops banging them on with their 150 lb air torque wrench and shattering the lugs so that the tires comes flying off. Thanks for the heads up on tires.


I got these wheels (rated @ 2800# ea):
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/wheels/mb_wheels/product/submitProductSize.do?pc=60560&typ=Truck&tmn=72

and these tires (alsorated @ 2800# ea):
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/tires/maxxis/product/submitProductSize.do?pc=46119&typ=Trailer&tmn=M8008+ST+Radial+BS

Mounted & balanced, with lugs, (including 4 locking lugs), delivered to my door for $750.00 from Discount tire Direct

Eric


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had very good performance with Maxxis and TowMaster trailer tires. I've heard good reports about Goodyear Marathons but I had one of them lose the tread but it was 5 years old. What ever you get make sure they are less than a year old. All tires have the week and year of manufacture stamped on the sidewall. It's a four digit code and the first two are the week and the last two are the year. For example 3509 would be the 35th week of 2009. The newer the tire the better. Anything over 2 years old sitting at a tire store is prone to premature failure. This was a lesson I learned the hard way. Tires have a shelf life so take the time to make sure you're getting the new tires you're paying for.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> ..... I plan on removing them one side at a time and taking them down to be changed so that I can hand torque them. Heard too many stories about tire shops banging them on with their 150 lb air torque wrench and shattering the lugs so that the tires comes flying off. Thanks for the heads up on tires.


When I changed the tires on the 5'er it consisted of finding a Belle Tire store with a big enough parking lot. I then had them order tires so they would be in stock and hauled the trailer in there. They had me pull close to the side of the building so they could get air hoses to reach and put two guys on the job. It was pouring rain, but I stood out there and talked with the guys as they put the tires back on and hand torqued them. They are less likely to take a shortcut with the customer standing there.








Nice guys, and man were they wet when they got done!


----------

